# Checker boarding?



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

What is you thoughts on checker boarding frames? I have checker boarded in the past to get bees to make fresh comb, or to prevent brood box from getting honey bound or just to get bees to use second brood box. Does anyone else do this? In the past I messed with the bees a lot. Now I mostly peak in but try to leave them alone. Perhaps I will checker board a few hives and compare.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been reading about the advantages of checker boarding. For those interested try this. Swarm Prevention Alternative – Checkerboarding Results and Conclusions. http://beesource.com/point-of-view/...tive-checkerboarding-results-and-conclusions/ Here is another read on checker boarding for swarm prevention and why it works.http://www.bushfarms.com/beesexperiment.htm


----------

